# Rocky Mountain Hedgehog Show.. Who's GOING?



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm just curious as to who all is going to the show? I'm going with both my hedgies and my boyfriend. I am personally extremely excited. It is time to make a list of all I'm packing so i don't forget anything!! :roll: I tend to be forgetful... I lose my cell and keys on a regular basis... lol! Anyways, I'm entering Rodney into the show as he is such a sweetie!! Is anyone who is going competing? Hope to see some of you there!

Hedgie hugs,

Amanda, Stella and Rodney


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Deneen (HedgiePets) and I will be there.


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

Sweet!! I'm trying to prepare for cooler weather... it has been pretty warm in my part of Texas for the past few days.


----------

